# The best thing I have ever done...



## Dreams do come true (Jan 4, 2012)

Is adopt.

I wouldn't change a second or a thing about my 7 year journey to become a mother because if I did then I wouldn't have my amazing children.

I wanted to share this for any lurkers, and anyone who has already embarked on their journey.

Everyday I look at them and my eyes well up...I feel so blessed. I cannot believe that these beautiful (incredibly so!) children are mine, absolutely amazing. They are the most wonderful children in the world and everyday I smile because of them. All of the sad tears were worth it for what I am getting to experience now.

Yesterday I was pretending to sleep on the floor and one at a time they leant over me and kissed me, my heart melted. 

Anyway what I want to say is stick with it because It really is so worth it, if you havent joined the adoption train then jump on board...it's a bumpy ride but when you reach your destination it is wonderful!

X


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

Thank you for posting this        xxx


----------



## Joan71 (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you so much for this! I'm about to jump on board and this is the best thing I could have read this morning  Thanks you so much for posting xx


----------



## Cupcakekisses (Jul 9, 2013)

What a lovely and uplifting post, thank you for sharing such positive outlooks xx


----------



## snapdragon (Jun 27, 2011)

Lovely and 7 months in with my lo I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Doofuz (Mar 9, 2008)

Lovely post DDCT


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Aww  lucky kids x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Love it DDCT your pair are adorable . Just the best thing to read while waiting for SW to turn up thank you x x


----------



## gettina (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks for sharing DDCT - I'm so thrilled your DCT! x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

I asked other half a couple of days ago what he would do if someone said they could change one of the outcomes of our treatments. He said he would tell them no as we were meant to be parents to this little girl, and a successful result would never have lead us to her. We are meant to be a family


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Awwww so lovely DDCT     

I totally agree, we waited approx 20 years for our little man and we wouldn't change a thing!
We had 3 failed IVF attempts and quite a few painful exploratory operations, all of which I'd do many times over to end up exactly where we did. 

We totally believe we were destined to cross paths with him and the length of time it took meant we were exactly at the right place and time to be his Mummy and Daddy. 

We feel very blessed and thankful so yep totally agree whole heartedly with you DDCT   

Anj x


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

Totally agree, even when I'm struggling. I knew she was our daughter the moment I saw her profile. It just felt as though someone else had to do the birthing part for me! I wouldn't change it and it's the best thing we've ever done. Some days are so hard, but she's still the light of our lives.


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

What a lovely post and something to keep those of still on the bumpy adoption road, something to aim for


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

DDCT what a lovely uplifting post   I've now got Gabrielle in my head


----------



## Frangipanii (Nov 21, 2011)

Wonderful post!!! I think adoption is the best thing ever too!!! Being an adopted adopter I think I can safely say thst although kids are not home yet but I am pretty certain. My adoption certainly was!!!
Ddct.....thanks for this. I am going to remember it whilst preparing for my lo's coming home. X x x ♥♡♥♡♥


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy (Jan 16, 2012)

Such a lovely post and couldn't agree more its the best thing we've ever done. 

Lolly I know what you mean we feel like little man has always been there and sometimes you forget he's not biologically ours. 

Big hugs ddct xxxxxxx


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks so much for posting DDCT  

And everyone else. Just booked first appointment after 6 months wait following tx. 
Can't wait!!

GG xxx


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

Ddct
I couldn't agree with you more. The years of heart ache have drifted away and our little bubba was so meant to be for us even sharing my late father in laws mums bday. He died after we were approved and sadly never saw bubba. So many of her significant dates are on or very near significant dates for us. Including this weekend fri is a year since our celebration ceremony and our 7th wedding anniversary is monday and bubba had a court order on 3aug. 
Its a much easier less heart breaking experience than treatment and oh boy the rewards are  just beyond words.


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Best thread ever x x


----------



## kimmieb (May 9, 2013)

I was only thinking this morning about how far we have come yet we still have so far to go - but your post has given me a warmth inside to know that it will all be OK in the end! 

xx


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

Ddct
I couldn't agree with you more. The years of heart ache have drifted away and our little bubba was so meant to be for us even sharing my late father in laws mums bday. He died after we were approved and sadly never saw bubba. So many of her significant dates are on or very near significant dates for us. Including this weekend fri is a year since our celebration ceremony and our 7th wedding anniversary is monday and bubba had a court order on 3aug. 
Its a much easier less heart breaking experience than treatment and oh boy the rewards are  just beyond words.


----------



## pnkrobin (Dec 19, 2011)

Lovely posts. Our LO is due to move in - all being well - on the 8th anniversary of our 1st date and two days before our wedding anniversary. 7 sleeps till I meet him. Keep looking at his lovely cheeky smiley face in the photo. It's just the best, most exciting time x


----------



## Frangipanii (Nov 21, 2011)

How very exciting!! Pnkrobin!!! Hope it goes swell!!! X x


----------



## mummy2blossom (Feb 21, 2013)

Thank you for all these beautiful posts, as a newbie about to embark on the adoption process (starting prep in 2 weeks!   ) I have really enjoyed reading your heart warming stories.  It is so reassuring that all the upset and stress will be worth it in the end and that a happy ending might actually be waiting for us!

Many congratulations to all of you and your new families 

Thank you x


----------



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

Lovely post DDCT, and so so true. 
After reading I had to pop into see lo all tucked up in bed with her bunny sleeping like an angel. Every time, I can't believe she is finally here and I am a mummy after 18 years of struggles, ivf treatment,3 miscarrages and heartache. As much as I would of loved to meet our children, I would still say I would never want to be without our lo, she was meant for us and we were meant for her.
If our adoption had been plain sailing and we were not deferred for a year, then we would never of been her mummy and daddy. If any of you come across any obstacles in your adoption journey, don't give up because your lo will find you like ours found us.

Skyblu.xxx


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

Lovely to hear from you skyblu x


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

LOVE this thread! DH and I are awaiting our initial interview from SW then we are starting HS. Hope to be approved around April/May 2014. Where is the fast forward button? Lol x


----------



## Doubleprincesstrouble (Jan 28, 2013)

I was just thinking today, Ive never been this happy or satisfied with life before.
Its tiring and demanding and sometimes upsetting but its so worth it.

My Lo's are so amazing, not straight forward  ...but totally amazing.


----------

